
Ask HN: Tips/Advice for Starting new remote job - probinso
Inspired by another post.<p>Very interested in understanding best practices for remote onboarding. I&#x27;ve read through things like the gitlab handbook. What have been your positive experiences and exercises for starting a position remotely? What has surprised you as being valuable? do you begin to socially network with employees in a remote environment?
======
alohaandmahalo
Thanks for reading the GitLab handbook! We're building out the all-remote
sections, including a new section on onboarding within learning & development:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/learning...](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/learning-and-development/)

Regarding social interactions while remote, check out the informal
communication page: [https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/informal...](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/informal-communication/)

I've started to do lightning interviews with GitLab team members to give
insights on questions like these. Our first few snapshot interviews are in the
remote playlist on the GitLab Unfiltered YouTube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL05JrBw4t0Kq7QUX-
Ux5f...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL05JrBw4t0Kq7QUX-
Ux5fOunQotqJbECc)

If you have more questions, check out our Pick Your Brain submission:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/pick-
you...](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/pick-your-brain/)

